# Raccourcis Spotify et Shazam



## Phil-ok (7 Mai 2019)

Bonjour,
Je cherche :
- un raccourci pour mettre sous spotify la chanson en cours en favori ou en playlist 
- un raccourci pour lancer une recherche Shazam.

Pour spotify, je n’arrive pas à faire fonctionner https://github.com/CarlHauschke/Spotify-Shortcuts

Pour Shazam, si je lance une recherche Siri, i-tunes-store prend la main et je ne retrouve pas l’historique, même dans le volet « plus / Siri »

Merci pour toute aide


----------



## asticotboy (13 Mai 2019)

Hello,
Sur Spotify => En mode lecture de  ton morceau tu cliques en bas, entre le cœur et le sigle pause (oui, sur le titre de la chanson) et ensuite sur "..." en haut à droite, et hop ! tu peux l'ajouter à une playlist ! (sinon sur le cœur directement, j'imagine que ça l'envoie dans ta bibliothèque)
a+


----------



## Phil-ok (16 Mai 2019)

asticotboy a dit:


> Hello,
> Sur Spotify => En mode lecture de  ton morceau tu cliques en bas, entre le cœur et le sigle pause (oui, sur le titre de la chanson) et ensuite sur "..." en haut à droite, et hop ! tu peux l'ajouter à une playlist ! (sinon sur le cœur directement, j'imagine que ça l'envoie dans ta bibliothèque)
> a+


Merci à toi.
Mais ce que je souhaite, c’est le faire via un Shortcut


----------



## asticotboy (16 Mai 2019)

Oups... j'ai répondu trop vite ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (16 Mai 2019)

Bonjour;
je ne saisi pas très bien l’intérêt d'un raccourci pour Shazam, il suffit de le lancer pour "shazamer"


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mai 2019)

Oui de demander a Siti


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Mai 2019)

@Jura39 , je ne connais pas "Siti", une nouvelle app mais je le l'ai pas trouver sur le store .
il suffit de dire à Siri 'Shazam' pour que Siri lance une écoute, mais ce n'est peut-être pas la demande de @Phil-ok


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (17 Mai 2019)

Phil-ok a dit:


> Pour Shazam, si je lance une recherche Siri, i-tunes-store prend la main et je ne retrouve pas l’historique, même dans le volet « plus / Siri »


Il faut appuyer sur l’icône Shazam pour basculer dessus.


----------



## Pierro lito (26 Décembre 2019)

J’ai également le même problème, lorsque je veux créer un raccourcis Spotify, c’est comme si l’application n’existait pas.


----------

